# Thoughts on Tayda IC's?



## Dan M (Oct 12, 2021)

I searched, but a lot of the Tayda sourcing threads are a bit old.

Do you guys use Tayda for IC's?  
For example, the links below are for a 4558 at Tayda and Mouser.
It appears to be the same part, $0.29 at Tayda and $0.69 at Mouser.





__





						Search results for: '4558'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				






			https://www.mouser.com/Semiconductors/Amplifier-ICs/Operational-Amplifiers-Op-Amps/_/N-4h00g?P=1z0z63x&Keyword=4558D&FS=True
		


Thoughts?  Is the Tayda part a noisy knock-off or factory second?  Or good-to-go?

Dan


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 12, 2021)

Same as @thewintersoldier said, although I get electrolytics from mouser cuz I like the low profile sizes that I can't get at tayda. I always buy ics and transistors from Tayda


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 12, 2021)

No problems from Tayda for me. Only user error


----------



## Robert (Oct 12, 2021)

No problems with Tayda chips from me.   

I've received one defective opamp from Tayda in about eight years of ordering from them,  not terrible odds at all considering how many thousands I've ordered from them.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah I’ve bought tons of ICs from em and I haven’t had a bad one yet…


----------



## blackhatboojum (Oct 12, 2021)

Pretty much the same for me as everyone else.  No issues except for a bunk pt2399.  Those you should order in multiples anyway.


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 12, 2021)

blackhatboojum said:


> Pretty much the same for me as everyone else.  No issues except for a bunk pt2399.  Those you should order in multiples anyway.


Same here, op-amps I've never had a bad one, PT2399 are the only ones I would say to be nervous about from Tayda, but even on PT2399 with their pricing it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Dan M (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.  There was a similar "tayda sourcing" thread but it's a couple years old.

Regarding the PT2399, I bought one from another source and it's very noisy.  I could have bought ~4 from Tayda for the same price and sorted them.  Which seems to be the lesson regarding that particular chip.


----------



## Matmosphere (Oct 12, 2021)

Agree here as well. Used a lot of ICs from them and gotten some other places like smallbear to compare. I couldn’t hear a noticeable difference between a 4558 fro Tayda and one from smallbear. 

They used to have great, cheap 2399’s but started getting noisy ones a couple years back so I have been getting them elsewhere since. Though they might be fine again now. 

My only gripe with them is that there are things I wish they had, like low profile electro caps or the occasional odd valued pot or less common IC.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Oct 12, 2021)

Dan M said:


> Thanks for the replies.  There was a similar "tayda sourcing" thread but it's a couple years old.
> 
> Regarding the PT2399, I bought one from another source and it's very noisy.  I could have bought ~4 from Tayda for the same price and sorted them.  Which seems to be the lesson regarding that particular chip.


Yep.  I learned that very same lesson with my first delay build.


----------



## wintercept (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a couple PT2399 I bought from them a year or two ago and have yet to use, I hope they’re ok.

Other than that I’ve ordered many chips and transistors from them and have yet to have an issue.

I did notice the difference in the quality of the markings between TL072 I got from Tayda vs ones I got from Digikey. Both are marked Texas Instruments, but the Tayda ones have a lower resolution marking, if that makes sense. There is no issue with how they work, at least for my purposes.


----------



## Stickman393 (Oct 12, 2021)

Only good things on my end.

I bought a bunch of opa2134s from them and a few CD series ICs.  Not a dud in the bunch.


----------



## bowanderror (Oct 12, 2021)

vigilante398 said:


> Same here, op-amps I've never had a bad one, PT2399 are the only ones I would say to be nervous about from Tayda, but even on PT2399 with their pricing it's hard to go wrong.


Haven't had a problem with any ICs from Tayda, but I did get a noisy batch of PT2399s once. They worked, but each one sounded uniquely bad compared to each other & the good PT2399s I have.

In general, I have no issues trusting what they sell. The only areas where I am a bit wary is discontinued components (JFETs/Ge diodes) & specialty ICs (think PT2399/OTA/R2R opamps/etc.). If the price seems to too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## bowanderror (Oct 12, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> My only gripe with them is that there are things I wish they had, like low profile electro caps or the occasional odd valued pot or less common IC.


I'm with you on this, especially for electrolytic cap sizes. They don't seem to have the smaller diameter & height options that Mouser & Digikey have, especially for 25V+ ratings. I'd love it if they could pick up the slack from Smallbear on stuff like transistor arrays/matched pairs, specialty audio ICs (THAT Corp/ALFA/CoolAudio), and synth parts (VCA/VCF/compander/etc.)

Initially, I was not impressed with the appearance of their new co-manufactured "Tayda"-brand pots, but have had no issues whatsoever with their performance. The fact that they are often ~20% less expensive than the Alphas & still come with dust caps is a plus.

I actually have an order arriving today with a bunch of ICs and their Tayda 9MM PCB mount pots. I'll have to post an update on whether everything is legit.


----------



## traumprinz (Oct 12, 2021)

Anyone have experience with SMD ICs from Tayda? I'm curious about their SOIC-16 PT2399s in particular. They're out of stock at the moment, but I have a few on-hand. It's easy enough to socket the DIP stuff but it's more painful to test an SOIC package.


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 12, 2021)

traumprinz said:


> Anyone have experience with SMD ICs from Tayda? I'm curious about their SOIC-16 PT2399s in particular. They're out of stock at the moment, but I have a few on-hand. It's easy enough to socket the DIP stuff but it's more painful to test an SOIC package.


If I remember right they're the narrow SOIC-16, not the wide 300mil package like the PT2399S called out in the datasheet, so that's something to keep in mind if you're looking at footprints. I ordered a couple several years ago from Tayda and I'm trying to remember what I used them for and if they were noisy or not. 

I just ordered 100 PT2399S from Smallbear so I can have stock of reliable chips for the foreseeable future though. He still has 300 or so in stock, so I didn't clean him out if you want to go that route.


----------



## traumprinz (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks vigilante, I have some on-hand and yes they are 150mil rather than the 300mils SBE carries. There is a 150mil version in the Princeton Technology datasheet but it's p/n PT2399-SN. Smallbear's are about 10x more expensive. The cheap price of Tayda's is what drew me in. If I decide to buy more I'd probably just go with the DIP package so I can socket them. 

I might have to just test one of these out in a basic breadboarded circuit. I think I have a suitable breakout for this package lying around somewhere. If I do so, I'll follow up with my results.


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 12, 2021)

traumprinz said:


> Smallbear's are about 10x more expensive.


General summary of why I don't order there much  I only did a couple SMD PT2399 builds and I remember one of them being unusably noisy, so that may have been the one with a Tayda IC. Again I'm not positive as this was probably 2018 and my memory is garbage, but I would say there's a risk of them being a similar case to the through-hole package PT2399, which would explain why my brain wants me to go to SB for them.

And good note on the 150mil part number, thanks


----------



## Bio77 (Oct 12, 2021)

I've been using Tayda for about 5 years now with very few complaints.  I've  noticed that they seem very responsive to requests and I suspect they spend time reading forums.  I have noticed many improvements in what they offer and the quality over the years.  I mention that because a lot of posts from way-back talk about bad experiences with Tayda that may not be true today. 

On the PT2399s, I recently bought 30 from Tayda and they all seemed comparable to the ones I have from SB. I'm not sure the ones considered duds are even out of spec.  I think that chip isn't designed for long delays.  If you need that you can always add two or three in series, IMO.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Oct 12, 2021)

vigilante398 said:


> I just ordered 100 PT2399S from Smallbear so I can have stock of reliable chips for the foreseeable future though


How many futures are we talking here?


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 12, 2021)

traumprinz said:


> Anyone have experience with SMD ICs from Tayda? I'm curious about their SOIC-16 PT2399s in particular. They're out of stock at the moment, but I have a few on-hand. It's easy enough to socket the DIP stuff but it's more painful to test an SOIC package.


Yes actually although not IC’s it was a few years back (5? 7?) anyways mmbf5457 wish I bought more they all worked ! AND in all my years using Tayda I too have only had a few noisy pt2399 but didn’t stop from getting more cause the new ones were just fine. I think Tayda’s great if what’s junk and what’s not their prices are hard to beat and I’ve never waited longer than 17 days for my delivery which is not bad too me if I need sumthin’ faster I’ll try Amazon if I’m hard up for a part


----------



## Bio77 (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh man, I love their Royal brand resistors.  I like how they come in strips.  I usually check them for tolerance all in one shot then I can mark the bag "good" and not worry about checking resistors when I'm building.


----------



## vigilante398 (Oct 13, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> How many futures are we talking here?


I build a lot of pedals, so probably not forever futures, but at least one future


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 13, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> I also prefer their resistors over the thinner legs on a lot of other brands.



I absolutely *hate *getting to the bottom of my resistor drawers and realizing I'm out of Tayda's Royal OHM resistors for a value. The thicker leads make bending neatly so easy for me.

Re PT2399s: I've never had a memorably noisy one from Tayda but with PT2399s I try to buy them from as many different places as possible because they seem to differ so much from chip to chip. If someone else cosigns doing that I might even go as far to recommend the practice!


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 14, 2021)

Bio77 said:


> Oh man, I love their Royal brand resistors.  I like how they come in strips.  I usually check them for tolerance all in one shot then I can mark the bag "good" and not worry about checking resistors when I'm building.


wow really? not being sarcastic but seems like a lot of uneeded extra effort I just mark my Tayda bags with thick black sharpie cause my eyes getting weak never had to worry about my 1% resistors but everyones got their own way and its all good


----------



## HamishR (Oct 14, 2021)

I always check the value of a resistor before using it even though I don't think I have ever found one out of spec. But I do it in case I have mis-read the value or just in case the wrong value is in the bag. It has saved me a few times that way.  

I haven't used Tayda for as long as some of you - maybe only a few years - but have had zero issues with anything other than their guitar project PCBs and DC sockets. Components have all been fine - as long as you remember that you get what you pay for. For example I have used the cheap DC sockets and had the occasional problem. So lately, especially on pedals which I have built to sell to someone, I have opted to buy the 99c Lumberg DC jacks. Yes, probably 10x the price of the cheap ones but really in the context of a pedal hardly a huge expense! I'd rather nobody had a problem.

As far as chips, resistors and caps go no problems at all. I also like that Tayda are continually trying to improve what they sell. Now we can get Lumberg jack and powdercoated enclosures. Their range of pots is increasing all the time. It's not that long ago that I couldn't get an A500K pot with solder lugs. Now I can.


----------



## fig (Oct 14, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> There is often times too much play in the center pin and the slightest movement in the DC power cord and it loses connection. I too have opted for the better lumberg jacks on those.


Absolutely. I mixed an order of mini Lumbergs with the cheapie ones...hard to distinguish in the drawer bin, but put the wrong one in a pedal and you'll find yourself wanting to yank it from the box with a rusty plier and smash it repeatedly with a 3 Lb sledge.........not that I actually _did_ that......but now that I've typed it out loud, it may be a viable option!


----------



## carlinb17 (Oct 14, 2021)

I had a stretch where I was getting the wrong color led's and knobs from Tayda. They always went good for them, I think whomever was pulling them was color blind because the they usually happened with green, blue and red... so I have a bunch of yellow knobs now


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Oct 15, 2021)

I've never had a problem with Tayda over anything. All their ic's have been great up until 5 minutes ago. Had a PT2399 not pass signal, right out of the foam. For as much as I've used them, that's a great record!👍


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 15, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> so I have a bunch of yellow knobs now


They pair really well with the Matte Army green


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 15, 2021)

So far, I've never had a problem with any components ordered from Tayda. That said, I did have one transistor recently that popped up as bad. But that's like one out of a 1,000 I've probably purchased so not a bad track record. 

That said, I do tend to stay away from the cheaper stuff. I usually stick with things like Wema and Panasonic capacitors, Alpha pots, and the like. I know their own line of pots is pretty good though.


----------

